# Coupure entre les élites et les petits



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente a rendere al meglio *'coupure entre les élites et les petits'*? Soprattutto quel 'petits'. Grazie.

Il contesto è il seguente, da un comunicato stampa di Rama YADE ('Secrétaire d’Etat chargée des Sports')


> Répondant sur l’ « affaire Polanski », j’ai indiqué qu’elle pouvait entraîner le risque d’une coupure entre les élites et le reste de la population dans le traitement judiciaire des personnes [...]



P.S. Un'altra cosa: 'Secrétaire d’Etat chargée des Sports' sta per 'Ministro dello sport' in Francia?


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao, "le secrétaire d'état" è il sottosegretario allo Sport.... e "coupure" potrebbe essere reso con "spaccatura tra le élite e il resto della popolazione" nella frase che hai citato, "petits" potresti quindi tradurlo con "popolazione", "popolino", "cittadini" o qualche altra soluzione che al momento non mi viene in mente... spero comunque di averti aiutato!


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Oh sì, assolutamente! grazie, nicuzza!

Solo una curiosità: se possibile, mi piacerebbe sapere da un madrelingua francese se 'petits' viene usato comunemente in opposizione a 'élites'. Se no, quale è il termine più usato in casi come questo? 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## itka

A "l'élite", j'opposerais "les masses", le "vulgum pecus" ou "les petites gens"...
Probabilmente ci sono altre possibilità. Per adesso, mi vengono queste tre.

"Les petits" in questo senso si usa abbastanza correntemente, ma solo come sostantivo plurale. Si oppone a "Les grands" (..."les grands de ce monde").

_« Et nous, les petits, les obscurs, les sans-grade, 
Nous qui marchions fourbus, blessés, crottés, malades, 
Sans espoir de duchés ni de dotations, 
Nous qui marchions toujours et jamais n'avancions; _
Flambeau dans _l'Aiglon_ d'Edmond Rostand


----------



## Corsicum

_Pour nous...le commun des mortels / le citoyen lambda / le simple citoyen / le peuple _
...et un léger hors sujet pour plaisanter : _Le troupeau / les moutons _
__ 
(Les propositions d’Itka sont plus pertinentes).


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Ti ringrazio molto itka per l'esaustiva e interessantissima risposta: era proprio quello che volevo sapere ;-)

Oh no, Corsicum, più ne so meglio è. Che meraviglia di lingua il francese... 
Adoro anche _les moutons_!


----------



## zipp

Per "petits" io direi "le peuple" o anche "le petit peuple". ma i termini dati da Itka sono perfetti. 
Per "troupeau" e "mouton", non sono molto d'accordo, in questo contesto non mi sembra molto giusto, io non lo userei. 
ma in altri contesti concordo con Corsicum, sono termini che usiamo tantissimo in Francia.


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Grazie per il tuo contributo, zipp. Che fortuna essere bilingue...
Forse non c'entra molto con questo post ma vorrei approfittare di qualche gentile bilingue come te per sapere se _grands patrons_ corrisponde all'italiano 'baroni', e se ha in qualche modo a che fare con élite, appunto. 
Grazie sin d'ora.


----------



## Corsicum

zipp said:


> Per "petits" io direi "le peuple" o anche "le petit peuple". ma i termini dati da Itka sono perfetti.
> Per "troupeau" e "mouton", non sono molto d'accordo, in questo contesto non mi sembra molto giusto, io non lo userei.
> ma in altri contesti concordo con Corsicum, sono termini che usiamo tantissimo in Francia.


Tout à fait d’accord, c’est bien comme cela que je l’ai présenté "_hors sujet_" : 
_« Le troupeau / les moutons » _: c’était bien sur une plaisanterie, une image humoristique caricaturale pour désigner « _le reste de la population_» au regard de la justice par rapport aux « _bergers les élites »_ qui représentent une infime partie. 

Une remarque concernant le contexte de référence : 
_les élites *et le reste de la population*_ = les élites et ceux qui ne font pas partie des élites = les élites et le peuple qui n’est pas forcément constitué que par « _les petits_»…il y a aussi « _des moyens_ » … donc le peuple.


----------



## zipp

¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿ said:


> Grazie per il tuo contributo, zipp. Che fortuna essere bilingue...
> Forse non c'entra molto con questo post ma vorrei approfittare di qualche gentile bilingue come te per sapere se _grands patrons_ corrisponde all'italiano 'baroni', e se ha in qualche modo a che fare con élite, appunto.
> Grazie sin d'ora.



Salve, 
si infatti essere bilingue è bello 
Allora i Grands patrons, sono i big boss, i boss delle imprese piu grande in francia, dunque si secondo il mio parere c'è un legame con l'elite. 

_Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que les grands patrons, ceux des 100 premières entreprises françaises, sont excessivement bien payés./I] __

per quanto riguarda il fatto che si dica "baroni" in italiano, non ho mai usato questa parola in questo contesto dunque non saprei. 

se ti serve altro, ci sono..._


----------



## zipp

Corsicum said:


> Tout à fait d’accord, c’est bien comme cela que je l’ai présenté "_hors sujet_" :
> _« Le troupeau / les moutons » _: c’était bien sur une plaisanterie, une image humoristique caricaturale pour désigner « _le reste de la population_» au regard de la justice par rapport aux « _bergers les élites »_ qui représentent une infime partie.
> 
> Une remarque concernant le contexte de référence :
> _les élites *et le reste de la population*_ = les élites et ceux qui ne font pas partie des élites = les élites et le peuple qui n’est pas forcément constitué que par « _les petits_»…il y a aussi « _des moyens_ » … donc le peuple.



Bonsoir Corsicum, 

La fatigue explique sans doute le fait que je n'avais pas vu le "hors sujet" Hi hi 
J'en suis désolée...
Buona serata


----------

